# drywall problems



## VIcontractor (Oct 13, 2011)

I have a good sheet rock finisher who's finished product looks excellent for he first few weeks then I start to see joints and even screw holes reapearing.

Is this due to bad finishing or maybe that we are in a tropical environment . Any thoughts or suggestions would be helpful


----------



## ExtremePride (Oct 27, 2010)

Do you glue the sheetrock to the studs, lot of people around swear by it to prevent just that. I don"t and never have, yet to have any problems.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Wrong topcoats


----------



## collinsconst (Oct 13, 2011)

Need to use light mud for finish coat


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Glue is cheap and great insurance to reduction in movement. However, this doesn't seem to be the problem. I would agree with the consensus that it is coating issue.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

I have seen that with high humidity during top coats and painting before mud is fully cured.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I only ever see cracking joints and popped screws holes when they used bucket mud on first coat. The stuff is just to dam soft. Use easy sand and it goes of much harder. I been doing this way for a long time and yet to have an issue.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> I only ever see cracking joints and popped screws holes when they used bucket mud on first coat. The stuff is just to dam soft. Use easy sand and it goes of much harder. I been doing this way for a long time and yet to have an issue.


That's all I use and have never had an issue. Thin it with a small amount of water to ease the pull a little.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I have seen that with high humidity during top coats and painting before mud is fully cured.


That would get my vote..............Where's Mix when you need him?


----------



## VIcontractor (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for the responses they were good suggestions
Also we do have a lot of earth quakes and tremors which may cause minor movement.
I'll definitely try the glue


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

We glue and screw but.... it could be the hangers are setting the screws too deep and blowing through the paper. 

If your having problems like that you should stay at the job-site and watch the work. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I have seen that with high humidity during top coats and painting before mud is fully cured.


I have seen this.


----------



## VanGoghFinish (Aug 1, 2011)

VIcontractor said:


> I have a good sheet rock finisher who's finished product looks excellent for he first few weeks then I start to see joints and even screw holes reapearing.
> 
> Is this due to bad finishing or maybe that we are in a tropical environment . Any thoughts or suggestions would be helpful


I have come across this problem in the passed with a few jobs. I do thinks its the glue when your referring to seeing the screw pops later. I have had this problem in jobs when humidity is very high. The glue doesnt cure for a couple of days after the the job is complete and sucks the board to the framing and pushes out the screw head throughout the whole job! Not Fun You can easily tell if it was the installers fought be pushing on the board around screw hole and watching for movement.


----------



## dwebb (Oct 20, 2011)

I hang with grabber glue, and put about 8 screws in each 12 foot board. If you don't break the paper but set them right it works. After a few days on big jobs I send the guys back through to add a few more screws to each board. I have had great success with this method. An older guy told me he hung it with glue and no screws an since he did his own mudding he just waited a few days an just before he mudded he would put the eight screws in it and he said he never had a nail pop. I just not that brave. The deliberate act of 8 screws makes the guys on my crew slow down just enough to not break the paper an it works. On bigger jobs I use a moisture meter an measure the moisture in the framing an in the insulation especially if its blown any thing over 20% especially in the insulation I just will not hang. Its costly if u do. Also put thermometers with humidity readers and limiters, if the job drops under 30% humidity I inform the general cause too dry is as bad as too wet. Wall board that has set in a very dry warehouse and drops under2% Moisture tends to be a problem as well. Moisture meter is your friend.


----------



## JMC1981 (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't see how the glue application would cause the screws and joints to show up a couple weeks after the fact unless we are talking cracked joints and popped screws. Could it be the case that you are now noticing these defects because you are seeing the job during different lighting? Natural lighting from windows and doors can make a huge difference in the appearances of drywall; thus the level-5 finish - just as artifical lighting can show a lot of things as well. Many times you will see a finish painted ceiling that looks fine until you hang the lights and everything begins to show up. 

But the environment can cause a lot of that too... If they're applying coats of mud without allowing proper drying time or finish painting without giving the primer ample time to dry then this will also increase the likelihood of seeing the things you've explained.


----------



## SK Remodeling (Feb 8, 2009)

Paulie said:


> We glue and screw but.... it could be the hangers are setting the screws too deep and blowing through the paper.
> 
> If your having problems like that you should stay at the job-site and watch the work. :thumbsup:


I agree. Most screw pops I see are do to the drywall not being install corectly . Screws too deep or board not tight to framing. Any movement and the mud pops.

Most problems I've seen with tape comming loose are in the corners and it's because the tape wasnt bedded properly.


----------



## JMC1981 (Aug 27, 2011)

sk071077 said:


> I agree. Most screw pops I see are do to the drywall not being install corectly . Screws too deep or board not tight to framing. Any movement and the mud pops.
> 
> Most problems I've seen with tape comming loose are in the corners and it's because the tape wasnt bedded properly.


 Am I wrong in saying that the person who started the thread hasn't specified as to whether the joints are cracking and the screws are popping or if they're just showing? It's very possible that screw marks are showing up not because they're popping but because they weren't coated properly. This goes back to what I was saying about whether it could be lighting that are showing these problems and he just didn't see them before because they artificial lighting wasn't installed yet.


----------



## VanGoghFinish (Aug 1, 2011)

JMC1981 said:


> Am I wrong in saying that the person who started the thread hasn't specified as to whether the joints are cracking and the screws are popping or if they're just showing? It's very possible that screw marks are showing up not because they're popping but because they weren't coated properly. This goes back to what I was saying about whether it could be lighting that are showing these problems and he just didn't see them before because they artificial lighting wasn't installed yet.


No I dont think your wrong. I dont think he has been totally clear on the problem at hand. I just took a guess on what he might be seeing with the screws showing up later. But you are also right that his finisher might be skipping a coat on the screws or using heavy weight mud that has a lot of shrinkage? Again just some more possible answers to his unknown problem.


----------



## rlbarr7 (Nov 17, 2011)

ive seen this happen when people dont prime the drywall just paint


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Jan 8, 2012)

*My thoughts exactly.*



JMC1981 said:


> Am I wrong in saying that the person who started the thread hasn't specified as to whether the joints are cracking and the screws are popping or if they're just showing? It's very possible that screw marks are showing up not because they're popping but because they weren't coated properly. This goes back to what I was saying about whether it could be lighting that are showing these problems and he just didn't see them before because they artificial lighting wasn't installed yet.


My thoughts exactly man.
For all we know its just the painters who are using a brighter sheen paint. Like a semi-gloss or something.
He never mentionned if the screws and seems were cracked or just showing through the paint.
Worth looking into.


----------

